

Three steps to new habits, by BJ Fogg - zyfo
http://www.slideshare.net/captology/3-steps-to-new-habits

======
zyfo
1) Make it tiny - simplify the behavior, so you can't fail.

2) Find a spot - a clear trigger, like right after lunch.

3) Train the cycle - doing something until it becomes automatic.

